# Painting Lures



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

I am new to the lure making hobby.
What are the steps for painting/ sealing etc. lures. I am using Mahogany and making Muskie Baits.
Trolling, Jerks and cranks. Can acrylic paints be used?
Any info will be appreciated.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

To start off you should read the two stickies at the top of this forum and then this thread that should be a sticky, http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=121351. When I first started building I read every thread in this forum but there weren't nearly as many then either, lol. Took a couple of days but I had a big headstart by the time I was ready to start building. I'm sure it saved me a lot of mistakes and ruined lures.

As far as sealing a lot of guys use a sandable sealer like minwax, I jumped over to zinnser lately because it was cheaper and haven't had any problems with it either. You can just hang an egg sinker on the rear hook hanger and drop it in the container for 15 or 20 minutes then hang it overnight to dry. I normally put a coat of epoxy over that to smooth everything out then prime and paint to that. You can use about any paint you want, just need to make sure that all your materials are compatible. 

Your best bet is to read all you can then start making a lure and if you have any specific questions along the way do a search and if you don't find the answers post them up, someone will help you out. This is a great board, I look at the other ones but this is the only one I really actively participate in. Not one smartass on here, I've pm'd a bunch of different guys with questions on their particular methods and have always received courteous, factual responses.


----------

